# NCLEX RN Exam



## krissyj7 (May 21, 2011)

Hi

I am currently in the process of applying for my Texas Nursing License I am just waiting for my ATT letter so that I can sit my NCLEX RN exam. Then I can schedule my exam date. I just wondered if there is anyone who has recently sat this exam with any advice? I see Kaplan do test examples etc and online study but it is quite pricey! 

If there are any nurses who have moved from Uk to Texas I would love to know what you decided to do job wise once you got your license? I am thinking I will maybe just do agency work to start. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry - no personal info on nursing. There are Forums out there whose focus is nursing. Google may be your friend. Let us know if you need help.
Welcome to Texas! It is a different ballgame from the rest of the US but it sure grows on you!


----------



## krissyj7 (May 21, 2011)

twostep said:


> Sorry - no personal info on nursing. There are Forums out there whose focus is nursing. Google may be your friend. Let us know if you need help.
> Welcome to Texas! It is a different ballgame from the rest of the US but it sure grows on you!


Thank you Two Step! Yes I am looking forward to Texas!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

krissyj7 said:


> Thank you Two Step! Yes I am looking forward to Texas!


Please check Texas Nurses Association for general professional information and job opportunities.
110F today - come prepared:>) We have another poster heading towards Houston. You may want to connect.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you got a visa to enter the US 
Nurse visas ceased in 2006


----------



## krissyj7 (May 21, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Have you got a visa to enter the US
> Nurse visas ceased in 2006


Yes I am coming across on an L2 visa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

krissyj7 said:


> Yes I am coming across on an L2 visa


very useful ....probably the only way possible


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If y'all don **** Tejano & Spanglish, dat dog woan hunt!


----------



## mallory11 (May 14, 2011)

krissyj7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently in the process of applying for my Texas Nursing License I am just waiting for my ATT letter so that I can sit my NCLEX RN exam. Then I can schedule my exam date. I just wondered if there is anyone who has recently sat this exam with any advice? I see Kaplan do test examples etc and online study but it is quite pricey!
> 
> ...


Hey,
I haven't sat it but planning on it in the future. After you sit and get registered you should update for other expats 

I'm planning on going on E3 visa, a little different to L1 as it's only for Australians with a job offer.

Best of luck


----------

